# Plug casts - video test



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is a little footage of me casting the Century HPR 7'3" & Daiwa Luvias, my custom made Samuri 007 with cork grips matched to Daiawa SW203 and one of my older Fibatue by Alnwick matched to my Daiwa Certate 2500 Custom. All rods were casting the standard 18 gram plug and I was reasonably happy the way they were performing . All reels were loaded with braid. and running mono leaders. 

I was very happy with the recovery of the HPR and noticed that it had power to spare when I started to wind up the speed of the casts , the older Alnwick is a pleasure to use and takes less power to load as the it is only rated up to 17 gram. I must note though that the extra strength in the HPR when used leades to better control on bigger fish. 

My Samuri was made up by me with a 2 foot extension to bring it up to nine feel and it is rated up to 25 grams which it does with ease, I use this rod when targeting Salmon from the beach but normally with the metal lures like the Laser . 

The video is edited with some of the new software and I have, the slow motion work is via the editing software . When I get someone down with me next time I will use the slow motion cature feature as built into the camera which gives better results. 

Comments , suggestion and questions welcome as always.

http://youtu.be/b3ElvQRVdIQ


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

That pendulum cast looks real smooth Jeremy , any idea how far it"s going?


----------

